# Slow Web browsing, but fast direct downloads...



## socosurf4 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey guys, new here..

Question, 

I have the new verizon fios plan , its awesome, but i have this one prob...

When surfing the web, the sites tend to lag and not load fast, sometimes not downloading fully... however, when i download direct downloads, they are excessively fast, and torrent downloads are fast too.. playing games, i get almost no latency.. great internet usage!! but, when it comes to surfing the web, its slow as hell!

I use the newest version of firefox, and i have cleared the cache.

I have tested it on IE also, and its still slow....

anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Charles M (Apr 19, 2006)

Try setting up manually the DNS Servers of your ISP at TCP/IP Properties.
If you don’t know them just look for them at google or ask your ISP. You may also try DNS Servers of other ISPs. 
I hope this can help you!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since he's connecting with the correct sites, I can't imagine how this is a DNS issue, DNS is out of the picture once the connection is established.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 19, 2006)

Well..., maybe you're right. But he's having problems only surfing the web. What other causes can produce this?


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well maybe the internet settings are out of wack. Like now on my computer I experience average page loading but my downloading is slow. So I believe what he can do is download a software to alter the internet settings and set them to default it should go to where it is suppose to. My pages were loading really slow once and my downloads were going just fine. So I used my Tune-up Utilites to reset my internet settings to default and everything went fine.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

I have just learned now after doing some instructions from my hijack this log. That if you use the Windows CleanUp! that some of the browsing and download speeds will go back to normal. Before I used it my connection speed for the modem was 45 it is suppose to be up to 50.2 or a little less. And my download speeds were slow, as well as a little slow of pages loading. When I used the Windows CleanUp! everything on the internet went back to normal. If you wish you can ignore that last post I made because it is not going to help 100%. What I just said now should help you 100% sure. If not why not go to the appropriate place and post a hijack this log and see what malware spyware you could have to be making your computer slow down.


----------

